# Machine knit buttonholes



## jprowse (Dec 8, 2011)

While surfing the Internet looking for how to do machine knit buttonholes, I found an individual who does buttonholes on their sewing machine. Has anyone else done this? It intrigues me as I'm better on the sewing machine than I am on my knitting machine.


----------



## nannymarg (Aug 16, 2011)

I have, it does work, but practice first to get it just right before you do it on your garment, as you wont be able to undo the stitches afterwards.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I did sewing machine buttonholes on a tailored knit jacket. It was a dress yarn knit on a standard machine. I used interfacing between the front and the facing just like regular sewing. It was a very stable front and the buttonholes were beautiful.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I do machine knit buttonholes, time consuming but worth it


----------



## jprowse (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks to all. I think I will try both on a scrap and see which turns out better.


----------



## mzmaddie (Feb 6, 2011)

I would love to learn how to MK buttonholes. Will you share your method? Thanks much.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I did find these links.
http://www.maggieandrews.supanet.com/bands-and-buttonholes.htm

http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/knitting/bond/list/butonhol.htm

http://knitwords.blogspot.com/2011/08/black-hole.html

Dick


----------



## mzmaddie (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks. I now have some practicing to do.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

First. Does your sewing machine automaticaly make button holes or have a function to make them. Your instruction book should have instructions on how to make them.
DOes your presser foot have a pressure height adjustment?
Need that when working on knits.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a few buttonholes techniques taught in some books but none that I like. So, I came up with my own technique of making buttonholes using the Latch Tool cast-on and Transfer Toold bind-off techniques. Although, I wouldn't be surprised if some other knitters came up with this same technique as well.

Dick had posted some links for other techniques, I'm going to try them out and see which I like better. Thanks Dick.

I'm posting a picture to let you see what mine looks like. I took this photo when I was practicing the 1st time and made an error. I missed a stitch.


----------

